# Shower Arm Replacement - Please Help



## Detroitphan (Mar 6, 2011)

Hi everyone. Well, once again what should have been a simple 5 minute shower head replacement turned into a bigger headache. We just moved into the house a couple months ago, and I was trying to replace the shower head. The old one was extremely difficult to remove, and I used all the strength I could to get it off. Putting the second one on is where the problem happened. I wrapped teflon tape around the threads of the arm coming out of the wall, and the puppy kept leaking. I tightened it, well just a little too much as you can see in the pictures :whistling2:...
Now I have something new on my hands. I've never replaced a shower arm before and can't even get the thing to budge. In the first picture, in the wall I can't make out what the white object is, and I hope it isn't something that requires me to start tearing into the drywall. I really don't want to get a plumber out here for this one. I don't have a pipe wrench, and am wondering if that will help. All I'm using is channel locks, maybe they're just not good enough? Thanks!


----------



## LateralConcepts (Jun 6, 2010)

Use the "handle end" of your big channel locks. Stick the blue handle end into the hole where you'd normally screw your shower head on, then turn it counter clockwise. 

When you're ready to replace it, hand tighten, then use the same method so you don't scratch up the new one.


----------



## TheCamper (Dec 4, 2009)

*Big wrench*

The shower arm will twist out. You just need a pipe wrench, maybe a big pipe wrench. Just be prepared for the small job to become the larger job as with old plumbing if it can go wrong it will go wrong; so if the riser pipe and elbow that is receiving the shower arm is not secured well it may break loose or worse, the elbow may break or end up out of round; be prepared to open the wall and change the elbow. Assuming you get the old shower arm out be sure to clean the female threads on the existing elbow before screwing in the new one and then run the water before installing the shower head so that you flush out the pipe as you will have disturbed debris. Good Luck.


----------



## Detroitphan (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks for the info so far. I think this guy is stuck on there REALLY well. I couldn't use the handles of the channel locks as they were to wide to fit in the arm hole. I have already used all of my force with the channel locks and feel that if I do use a stilson wrench, I might break something inside the wall. Man, this is getting frustrating...


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

By the way--next time use dope and tape--(TFE paste)

I think a small pipe wrench should do it--lets hope that you don't snap off the threads!


----------



## Homerepairguy (Aug 1, 2010)

Detroitphan said:


> I don't have a pipe wrench, and am wondering if that will help. All I'm using is channel locks, maybe they're just not good enough? Thanks!


There are two types of channel locks, both have their purpose. One type has flat jaws which are useful to remove nuts and other flat, parallel surface objects. The other type has curved inner jaws which are made to remove round objects like pipes, etc. It's amazing how much better the curved jaw channel locks work on round objects. Sometimes even better than flat jaw "pipe wrenches".

I would buy a channel locks with curved inner jaws first. If it doesn't work, then try a pipe wrench. You could always return the curved jawed channel locks to buy the pipe wrench but I would keep it forever, regardless. I can't live without my curved jaw channel locks or my straight jaw ones. Need both types.

When you reinstall the new shower arm, apply TFE paste on the threads first, then wrap teflon tape, then apply more TFE paste. Adjust the amount of teflon tape used to screw the shower arm in the correct orientation. Even if it takes several tries, do it.

HRG


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Detroitphan said:


> Hi everyone. Well, once again what should have been a simple 5 minute shower head replacement turned into a bigger headache. We just moved into the house a couple months ago, and I was trying to replace the shower head. The old one was extremely difficult to remove, and I used all the strength I could to get it off. Putting the second one on is where the problem happened. I wrapped teflon tape around the threads of the arm coming out of the wall, and the puppy kept leaking. I tightened it, well just a little too much as you can see in the pictures :whistling2:...
> Now I have something new on my hands. I've never replaced a shower arm before and can't even get the thing to budge. In the first picture, in the wall I can't make out what the white object is, and I hope it isn't something that requires me to start tearing into the drywall. I really don't want to get a plumber out here for this one. I don't have a pipe wrench, and am wondering if that will help. All I'm using is channel locks, maybe they're just not good enough? Thanks!


Put a pipe wrench on the arm and remove it. Follow the advice given to replace it.
Ron


----------



## Detroitphan (Mar 6, 2011)

*Success!*

Grabbed a 14" pipe wrench, and after a couple of tries, the bugger finally starting loosening up. Thought I would never get that thing off, and am very thankful I didn't due further damage. Thanks for the advice on the paste, I found some sitting in the garage and I've got the tape already. @Homerepairguy, I do in fact have the curved channel locks and I also love them. I was surprised at how great of a grip it had on the pipe, but I kind of figured that leverage was the key in getting this one off. Thanks a lot everyone, and I love this site!


----------

